# Which ovulation test??



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Just went to the chemists to check out their tests.  There is a Clear Blue one which is 32 euros and their own brand which is 10 euros.  The difference is the Clear Blue one is with a smiley face or not, and the own brand one is with lines.  

DH said that we might as well get the cheap option, they wouldnt sell it if it doesnt work. But I am edging towards the Clear Blue, just because (rightly or wrongly!) I see Clear Blue as a name to trust when it comes to pee sticks!  And it gives a clearer yes or no, rather than trying to judge how dark a line is.  But it is worth 3 times the cost??  What has everyone else used?

Sue


----------



## NatalieP (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey hun

I have used both in the past. I found the clearblue ones were the best. I found the one's with the lines harder to interpret as the line needs to be the same colour and thickness that the test line is. 

I know the clearblue are expensive but I bought some cheaper from amazon.

Nat xx


----------



## poppy 29 (Jan 26, 2011)

Hey
I also used Clearblue digital ovulation tests as the cheP ones I didn't like, I got mine off eBay new and sealed for half the price they sell them in shops also amazon do good deals but iv had problems with amazon never getting the delivery so got my money back, 

Also with Clearblue u roughly know when to test so u only use a few tests 

Good luck

Poppy x


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

i started off using boots own brand ovulation tests and found that they worked. they worked with lines and i found the rather easy to interparate. the lighter the line the further away from od you are after a while i came acros a few sites ( i dont know if i can name them on here, can someone let me know if i can i will) which is an ovulation calculator, the work different, some list the dates and one which i find very helpfull is set out like a calended, shows u your fertile days and the days or your predicted period. after using these for a few months along with the ovulation kits i found that they were extremely accurate, so now i only use the web pages. saved me some money and i can see my plan written down in front of me. id suggest buying both. taking both at same time and if they come back the same u knwo the cheaper ones work as well. a friend recently told me that clearblue isnt as accurate as they make out, so i dont even use there pg tests anymore. xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your help.  I didnt even think of buying them from Amazon.  I will use a cheap one this month and then order some from Amazon and get them delivered with all the Christmas presents!  

Sue


----------



## LadyG85 (Mar 14, 2011)

I buy my Clear Blue Ov. Kits from amazon and would reccomend that 100%.. at least you get a nice smiley to look at on LH surge day!!   xxx


----------

